# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  FREE Update Dejan SL3 logger file converter, SL3 Code calculation after brute force

## mohamed73

*FREE Update Dejan SL3 logger file converter, SL3 Code calculation after brute force   * *New update for FREE Dejan SL3 logger file converter, FREE SL3 Code calculation after brute force:*   *- Added support for DK log file with [IMEI].SL3 format.* 
This is server update  and free  No need to download anything. 
Here is the link:  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ORIGINAL THREAD:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
BR,
Manole

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

